# Περί σεξισμού



## panadeli (Apr 15, 2015)

*Η Ζωή και οι σεξιστές*

Από την στιγμή που η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου εξελέγη Πρόεδρος της Βουλής, ο όρος «σεξισμός» έχει έρθει στο επίκεντρο της δημόσιας συζήτησης απασχολώντας, σχεδόν καθημερινά, εφημερίδες, κανάλια και μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Είναι νομίζω από τις σπάνιες φορές που ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται συστηματικά για να καταγγείλει την προσπάθεια αποκλεισμού και αποσιώπισης όχι αδύναμων γυναικών, αλλά μιας γυναίκας με μεγάλη εξουσία.

Οι γυναίκες με έντονη δημόσια παρουσία αποφεύγουν συνήθως να υιοθετούν τον ρόλο του θύματος, ακόμη κι όταν είναι πεπεισμένες ότι οι αρνητικές αντιδράσεις εναντίον τους είναι αποτέλεσμα κοινωνικών διακρίσεων και προκαταλήψεων που έχουν να κάνουν με το φύλο τους.

Οι λόγοι που πολλές γυναίκες με ισχύ αποφεύγουν να κατηγορήσουν τους επικριτές τους για σεξισμό είναι αρκετοί. Πρώτον, όταν μία γυναίκα έχει εξουσία και τα ίδια ακριβώς δικαιώματα με τους άντρες συναδέλφους της, και τα πολιτικά ζητήματα που διακυβεύονται είναι τόσο σημαντικά, είναι δύσκολο να αποδειχθεί ότι όσοι της επιτίθενται το κάνουν λόγω προκαταλήψεων και όχι επειδή απλά διαφωνούν με τα έργα της.

Δεύτερον, γυναίκες με σημαντικές δημόσιες θέσεις δεν δέχονται με ευκολία να μπαίνουν στον ρόλο του θύματος, γιατί θεωρούν ότι η θετική είκονα που έχουν οι άλλοι για τις ικανότητες και την προσωπικότητά τους, μπορεί να υπονομευθεί από τέτοιου είδους έκθεση.

Τρίτον, πολλές γυναίκες με εξουσία, αναλογιζόμενες τις ευάλωτες ομάδες γυναικών που υποφέρουν από την απουσία ενός αποτελεσματικού κοινωνικού κράτους, προτιμούν να μην προβάλλουν σε υπέρμετρο βαθμό τις προσωπικές εμπειρίες τους και τα εμπόδια που οι ίδιες έχουν συναντήσει, προκειμένου να προάγουν με επιτυχία τα θέματα που απασχολούν τις γυναίκες σε πραγματικά δεινή κατάσταση, και χρειάζονται άμεσα την υποστήριξη όσων καταλαμβάνουν κομβικές θέσεις.

Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι η ελληνική κοινωνία παραμένει σεξιστική, ούτε ότι κατά τη διάρκεια συνεδριάσεων της Βουλής έχουν κατά καιρούς ακουστεί σεξιστικά σχόλια που αγγίζουν το χυδαίο. Είμαι επίσης σίγουρη ότι η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου, όπως και πολλές άλλες γυναίκες με εξουσία, θα έχει αντιμετωπίσει αρκετές σεξιστικές επιθέσεις στην έως τώρα σταδιοδρομία της.

Αυτό που θα ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω την κυρία Κωνσταντοπούλου είναι το εξής: Είναι σίγουρη ότι το γεγονός πως -σύμφωνα με τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις των κομμάτων της αντιπολίτευσης- παραβαίνει συστηματικά τις δέουσες διαδικασίες της Βουλής σε μείζονα θέματα, όπως η ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής εκλογής Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας, ή η σύσταση εξεταστικών επιτροπών, και παράλληλα οικειοποιείται ένα δημόσιο τηλεοπτικό κανάλι για να προωθήσει την προσωπική κομματική της ατζέντα, βαραίνει λιγότερο όταν της ασκούν κριτική, από το γεγονός ότι είναι μια δυναμική, πετυχημένη γυναίκα της οποίας η παρουσία μπορεί να ενοχλεί;

Μήπως θα έπρεπε, επίσης, να αποφασίσει πώς θέλει να τη βλέπουν τόσο οι κομματικοί της αντίπαλοι όσο και το σύνολο των πολιτών αυτής της χώρας; Είναι άραγε η ισχυρή πολιτικός που δεν σηκώνει μύγα στο σπαθί της και στέκεται απέναντι στους άντρες συναδέλφους της επί ίσοις όροις, ή ένα ευάλωτο κορίτσι που χρειάζεται την υποστήριξη και την αγάπη του κόσμου προκειμένου να φέρει εις πέρας τα καθήκοντά του; Η υιοθέτηση μιας αμφίθυμης συμπεριφοράς μπορεί βέβαια να την ωφελήσει περιστασιακά, αλλά νομίζω ότι μακροχρόνια θα βλάψει την εικόνα της.

Και το σημαντικότερο: μήπως είναι καιρός τόσο η ίδια όσο και το τμήμα Φεμινιστικής Πολιτικής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να ασχοληθούν πιο επισταμένα με την εξαθλίωση των μεταναστριών, την έξαρση του trafficking, τις ανασφάλιστες εργαζόμενες, τον κοινωνικό και οικονομικό αποκλεισμό των Ρομά και των Μουσουλμάνων γυναικών προτείνοντας συγκεκριμένες, εφαρμόσιμες λύσεις για την άμεση βελτίωση των συνθηκών διαβίωσής τους;

Στο παρόν, η κυρία Κωνσταντοπούλου μοιάζει να χρησιμοποιεί το χαρτί του σεξισμού όχι για να αναδείξει το πρόβλημα, αλλά για να κλείσει τα στόματα όσων διαφωνούν με τις αμφισβητήσιμες μεθόδους της, ακόμα και για να αποσπάσει ιδιαίτερη μεταχείριση όπου όλα επιτρέπονται, υπό την απειλή ότι όποιος διαφωνεί μαζί της θα χαρακτηρίζεται αυτόματα «σεξιστής».

Φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιεί, δηλαδή, το γεγονός ότι είναι γυναίκα για να επιτύχει ιδιαίτερη μεταχείριση από τους πολίτες, τους δημοσιογράφους, τους πολιτικούς συναγωνιστές και αντιπάλους της - υπονομεύοντας, έστω και άθελά της, την ισότητα των φύλων την οποία τόσο σθεναρά επιχειρεί να προάγει.


Από την Εύα Στάμου στο πρόταγκον.
Παραθέτω το άρθρο επειδή θεωρώ ότι είναι μια ψύχραιμη ματιά σε ένα θέμα που μόνο ψύχραιμα δεν αντιμετωπίζεται.


----------



## Costas (Apr 18, 2015)

Εμένα με τσάντισε που έβγαλε μια ανακοίνωση δεν θυμάμαι ποιος φορέας του Σύριζα και είπε ότι τη χτυπάνε γιατί είναι γυναίκα Πρόεδρος Βουλής και κάτι τέτοια γελοία, ξεχνώντας: 1) ότι την ψήφισαν οι πάντες in the first place, γνωρίζοντας το στιλ της, και 2) ότι δεν είναι η πρώτη γυναίκα Πρόεδρος Βουλής.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2015)

Costas said:


> Εμένα με τσάντισε που έβγαλε μια ανακοίνωση δεν θυμάμαι ποιος φορέας του Σύριζα και είπε ότι τη χτυπάνε γιατί είναι γυναίκα Πρόεδρος Βουλής και κάτι τέτοια γελοία, ξεχνώντας: 1) ότι την ψήφισαν οι πάντες in the first place, γνωρίζοντας το στιλ της, και 2) ότι δεν είναι η πρώτη γυναίκα Πρόεδρος Βουλής.


και 3) ότι χτυπάνε αλύπητα τη *γυναίκα *που εξιστόρησε τα συμβάντα (ουπς, ξέχασα — οι “φιλελούδες” δεν είναι γυναίκες, είναι τέρατα).


----------



## pidyo (Apr 18, 2015)

Zazula said:


> (ουπς, ξέχασα — οι “φιλελούδες” δεν είναι γυναίκες, είναι τέρατα).



Βλέπω ότι γκουγκλίζεται ήδη το φιλελού ως θηλυκό του φιλελές (που δεν ταυτίζεται με τον φιλελεύθερο). Με δεδομένο ότι το φιλελές (χαμηλού γλωσσικού register ούτως ή άλλως) χρησιμοποιείται υποτιμητικά, δεν το βρίσκω γλωσσικά παράλογο το φιλελού. Εξάλλου πέρα από το φιλελέ ως άκλιτο δεν βλέπω άλλη επιλογή για το θηλυκό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2015)

pidyo said:


> φιλελές (που δεν ταυτίζεται με τον φιλελεύθερο)


Ε ναι, «φιλελές» είναι όποιος επισημαίνει κάποιον συριζέικο παραλογισμό.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 18, 2015)

Zazula said:


> (ουπς, ξέχασα — οι “φιλελούδες” δεν είναι γυναίκες, είναι τέρατα).



Πίσω από τα οποία κρύβονται μεγάλα συμφέροντα, μην το ξεχνάμε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2015)

> Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Αιδηψού καταδικάζει απερίφραστα την προσπάθεια σπίλωσης της Ζωής Κωνσταντοπούλου



Αυτό είναι που λέμε «Ζωή και ΚΟΒΑ»; 

(Ζητώ συγγνώμη, είχα ανάγκη από διάλειμμα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2015)

Ο Σύριζα δεν έχει κόβες, έχει ομ (οργανώσεις μελών).


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2015)

Εδώ δεν μπορείς ούτε λογοπαίγνιο να κάνεις χωρίς να σου καταθέσουν πραγματολογικές αντιρρήσεις. Και να σε λέγανε Ελληγεννή...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2015)

Ομμμ!


----------

